
Dismissively Stubborn - shadowsun7
https://commoncog.com/blog/dismissively-stubborn/
======
oceanghost
My soon to be ex-wife does this. It is absolutely toxic. She never engages an
argument directly. Ignores, lies, and makes dishonest arguments. If she ever,
capitulates, its a trick. She has no intention of following through or taking
the agreed upon approach.

I've devoted a lot of thought to this as its destroyed my life-- the thing
about it is, my sample size of one, these people will say anything to justify
whatever they want, and when you point out their behavior, they generally get
nasty and find a way to turn it back on you.

